# ASUS ROG Blitz Extreme and Blitz Formula - Sneak Peek



## malware (May 26, 2007)

ASUS is about to present new additions to its Republic Of Gamers (ROG) series of motherboards, scheduled to be released at this years Computex Taipei 2007. Initially, two new mainboards will be available: the DDR3 Edition "Blitz Extreme" and the DDR2 Edition "Blitz Formula", both coupled with Intel's P35 and ICH9R chipsets. The new ASUS ROG Blitz series includes several exclusive features:
*Fusion Block System* - water cooled northbridge (Blitz Extreme only)
*Crosslinx technology* - CrossFire with two 8x PCIe lines
*CPU Level Up* - OC CPU function
*COP EX* to protect NB/SB and GPU from overheating
2-Phase DDR including Voltminder LEDs and an external LCD poster


 

 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

Very nice  But heapipe + Watercooling is total overkill IMHO.


----------



## aximbigfan (May 26, 2007)

what is tyhat last pic of? 
cpu level up? 


chris


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 26, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> what is tyhat last pic of?
> cpu level up?
> 
> 
> chris



I wonder what CPU is used?


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2007)

"two 8x?? PCI express lanes?  That sucks, interesting layout.


----------



## malware (May 26, 2007)

I believe the CPU is E6300 (from the first source link), and look at the last option "Crazy" what is it supposed to mean?! Sorry, but its written in Korean...I can only guess what they're talking about.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 26, 2007)

i think it oc's your cpu to the next model up - setting wise.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

Oof I Would Love This Mobo


----------



## technicks (May 27, 2007)

Nice option to put a button on the back to clear the cmos.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 27, 2007)

malware said:


> I believe the CPU is E6300 (from the first source link), and look at the last option "Crazy" what is it supposed to mean?! Sorry, but its written in Korean...I can only guess what they're talking about.



LOL that is not Korean its Japanese.


----------



## TUngsten (May 27, 2007)

"crazy"

lol!


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 27, 2007)

Its English to me . These are some very awesome motherboards. More and More it makes me want to go to the darkside everyday. I cant wait to see some benches on these and I like the heatpipe with watercooling on it. All copper too. Extremely nice.


----------



## Conti027 (May 27, 2007)

i like it besides the 8x pci-e slots and i dont use sli


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Its English to me . These are some very awesome motherboards. More and More it makes me want to go to the darkside everyday. I cant wait to see some benches on these and I like the heatpipe with watercooling on it. All copper too. Extremely nice.



Yeah and also you can transform ur E6300 to a E6700


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 27, 2007)

love the post lcd, love the copper piping and love the "crazy" option in bios, but why only 8x lanes for the gfx???

I bet this is going to be one of those $600 motherboards


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2007)

What size barbs are on that block? I didn't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Judas (May 27, 2007)

Now this one is not so good ,well my opinion anways. Why is the  CLR CMOS switch put on the rearside ?


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 27, 2007)

Judas said:


> Now this one is not so good ,well my opinion anways. Why is the  CLR CMOS switch put on the rearside ?



Squeezing around two GFX cards and your SATA connectors to get to a jumper to clear the CMOS is usually a lot of hard work


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

Also another problem, what if u are trying to blindly plug in ur usb key and u press that button by accident when ur PC is on?


----------



## Judas (May 27, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Squeezing around two GFX cards and your SATA connectors to get to a jumper to clear the CMOS is usually a lot of hard work



I have not noticed ,seems rather easy to me


----------



## mandelore (May 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> "two 8x?? PCI express lanes?  That sucks, interesting layout.



eh, 2x 8x pciE, why the hell not 16x?


----------



## malware (May 27, 2007)

mandelore said:


> eh, 2x 8x pciE, why the hell not 16x?



Because the Intel P35 chipset is not capable of providing 2x PCIe 16x.


----------



## mandelore (May 27, 2007)

malware said:


> Because the Intel P35 chipset is not capable of providing 2x PCIe 16x.



fair do's


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 27, 2007)

-->>> Intel therefore believes that PCIe 16x is unnecessary bandwidth. I can understand it if the PCIe is v2.0, but if v1.0, then basically, Intel is going back to AGP8x speeds. LOL. Full circle.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2007)

All complaints aside about the PCI-e lanes, I like it ALOT, and I am not one to look for the most high end stuff. May have to save my money up and get one.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 27, 2007)

While not fully true, they may not be able to make a chipset that supports full PCIe x16 lanes (two each).

With first and second gen pcie cards, 16x wasnt necessary as they couldnt take advantage of the extra bandwidth. Nowadays however, the newer cards thrive with that extra bandwidth. I guess Intel feels a small performance hit wont hurt anyone.


And for the life of me, I would like to know why the bearlake chipset isnt capable of full 16X PCIe lanes. Any Intel knowers out there able to shed light on this?


----------



## VIPER (May 28, 2007)

I guess that everybody complaining about "why not 16x" is talking about 2 x PCI-E VGA's in Crossfire, not 1 card. For 1 VGA, it will work on 16x. The future chipset from Intel, the one to come in autumn, will "know" 2 x 16x.

And I hope you remember that on P965, the one P35 is replacing, knew only 16x + 4x...

What I don't understand is how on Earth Asus managed to have 2 x 8x (electrical!) when P35 knows only 16x + 4x (electrical)...


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2007)

It just means that SLI users will wait on Nforce 7, and ATI crossfire users... well they're screwed.


----------

